# absolutte magazine



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

just wondering when the next mag will be out as i only had issue 13 SPRING 2007 :? dont they do summer autum winter :?:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hi mate.

A new magazine is in the pipework, but we're severely behind with production of it. This is due to one editor (Barry) leaving, then his replacement also leaving due to selling their TT.

At present, we do have another editor - the excellent forum guru JohnH, but all the to-ing and fro-ing had inevitably led to delays.

Don't worry though as TTOC membership is so intrinsic (in our eyes) to absoluTTe, you will always receive four issues of absoluTTe in any one year of paid for membership, so efffectively, your membership won't lapse until AFTER you receive issue 16.

I can only apologise, as the delays are, in part, due to me as one of the proof readers, as I'm so busy at work, it's difficult to find time to devote to non-paying activities.

Hope this helps.

Kell.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Kell

Nice car mate, I have just purchased the 335d M Sport 3 seriers Touring and I to have a big grin.

The TT is now laid up for its winter rest.

Vic


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Do you have a target date yet Kell? John?............... I am getting withdrawal symptons............ :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Do you have a target date yet Kell? John?............... I am getting withdrawal symptons............ :?


All I can say is... soon :?

We could have "probably" done it quicker, but it would have probably bankrupted the club :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

nutts said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a target date yet Kell? John?............... I am getting withdrawal symptons............ :?
> ...


I agree Mark, no point in a magazine with no club, maybe time to think seriously about an electronic mag?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


We think we'vefound a solution... we will hopefully know by the weekend


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

nutts said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Good luck.........................


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

ObiWan said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Personally think the TT owners club is a waste of time and money and should be ran buy actual 'TT' owners not those with BMW's ( kell ) i waited nearly 2 months for my membership to come through and what for?? you get sod all, will not be renewing at this rate


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Jesus wept, do you just like stinking up threads on here :roll:

Seems I can't look at a thread without you trying to slag off someone else and their wares and now it's the owners club!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audi975 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


You could have come to one of the North East meets.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

audi975 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Why do you not become part of the solution as a current TT Owner? It is all voluntary and new help and ideas are always appreciated by the club in all areas?

Membership benefits are driven by the level of involvement and commitment to the club by the members themselves!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

audi975 said:


> Personally think the TT owners club is a waste of time and money and should be ran buy actual 'TT' owners not those with BMW's ( kell ) i waited nearly 2 months for my membership to come through and what for?? you get sod all, will not be renewing at this rate


Interesting comment given that I was a TT owner for five and half years and have only just sold my TT within the last month.

As it happens, my interest in contining to help run a car club now that I don't have that car will probably diminish, but I feel duty bound to still offer my help where it is needed and while it is wanted.


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> audi975 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


*If you cared to have checked, there hasnt been a meet in newcastle since i joined, secondly i tryed to arrange a meet on the Quayside and no one would confirm!!!!!* :evil: :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah sorry, I thought the Whitby run was a North East meet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audi975 said:


> Personally think the TT owners club is a waste of time and money and should be ran buy actual 'TT' owners not those with BMW's ( kell ) i waited nearly 2 months for my membership to come through and what for?? you get sod all, will not be renewing at this rate


Sorry you feel that way but I find that my TTOC membership saves me at least Â£50/Â£100 a year with the discount I get from Elite for service/modding and fault finding work and from insurance companys such as Adrian Flux or A plan + the 10% discount Forge Motorsport give to TTOC members + discount on the national day weekend tickets and many more so all in all my TTOC membership saves me alot more than it costs every year 
I am sure that if you come along to the 2008 national day you will find that is is far from a waiste of money


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> audi975 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally think the TT owners club is a waste of time and money and should be ran buy actual 'TT' owners not those with BMW's ( kell ) i waited nearly 2 months for my membership to come through and what for?? you get sod all, will not be renewing at this rate
> ...


With me i dont save anything, as i own my own MOT Station/garage, been in the motortrade 20 years, so dont pay for any repairs or servicing, obviously i do it all myself. Also i get all parts at 'trade' prices which is 
usually anything between 15% - 45% off all parts, tyres, exhausts etc, so i can usually get more off than i would it i was using the membership. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

audi975 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > audi975 said:
> ...


Would you like to offer TTOC members a discount


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTOC membership saved me Â£50 off my insurance premium each year for the past few years - bargain!!


----------



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi,

I'm curious what the current status is regarding the magazine. The last update was in November - 'we will hopefully know by the weekend'.



nutts said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


I'm not moaning, complaining, griping or trolling, but it would be nice to know what's going on. Personally, I wouldn't mind if the 'magazine' simply became web-based (although a glossy mag really does set the TTOC apart!).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Aikidoka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious what the current status is regarding the magazine. The last update was in November - 'we will hopefully know by the weekend'.


Watch your door mat, once the Christmas post has cleared....


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

On the plus side, this late delivery has meant my usual 12 month club subscription has lasted 18 months :wink:


----------



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

clived said:


> Watch your door mat, once the Christmas post has cleared....


woohoo!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

KenTT said:


> On the plus side, this late delivery has meant my usual 12 month club subscription has lasted 18 months :wink:


Actually all subscriptions last for multiples of 4 issues... so if we do find ourselves in a situation where we only get 3 issues in a year, our members don't automatically expire 

We abandoned "expiry dates" in favour of a number of issues per membership as it was significantly earier to control


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

nutts said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > On the plus side, this late delivery has meant my usual 12 month club subscription has lasted 18 months :wink:
> ...


Thanks for confirming Mark, that was my thought. As I've not had my fourth issue yet  .

Will this imminent issue include a CD of pictures from the summer evenTT I wonder :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Due to time constraints, we've postponed the CD, but it is going to happen and when it does arrive there will be some other interesting stuff on it too :wink:


----------

